# أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

دلوقتى هتشوفوا صور 

بتوضح أسس الحياة الزوجية 

بين الرجل والمرأة

يلا نبتدى 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.






.
.
.
.
.
.
.





.
.
.
.
.
.
.





هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أيه رأيكم بقى فى الاسس الجامدة دى...
ماحنا خلاص بقى يا شباب بقينا فى عصر المرأة :59:
وأحب أشوف تعليقاتكم...​


----------



## gift (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ههههههههههههه
حياة جامدة


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هى المرأه كمان مش بتكتفى بكلامها الى يوجع اساسا غريبه دى وكمان بتضرب
حسبيى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ما فيش ابدا شىء بيعجبكوا لا كلام كويس ولا كلام جامد ولا حتى السلام ممكن يتفهم غلط اساسا

ميرسى على الموضوع كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حياة جامدة



أيوة طبعا حياة جامدة أمال احنا بنلعب ولا ايه 
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

حمد الله على السلامة 
العفريت الحريمى وصل
اهلااااااااااااااااااااا 
بصى يا مرمر
 انتى العفاريت اللى عليكى دى مالهاش غير حل واحد
انتى تروحى لأبونا وتحكى له القصة بتاعتك دى 
و هو لو كا ابونا بجد 
هيربطك فى شجرة فى حوش الكنيسة
 و يفضل يضرب فيكى لغاية ما يطلع العفاريت 
و ترجعى تانى مرمر الصغننة الجميلة 
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليكى
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



سيزار قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هى المرأه كمان مش بتكتفى بكلامها الى يوجع اساسا غريبه دى وكمان بتضرب
> حسبيى الله ونعم الوكيل
> ما فيش ابدا شىء بيعجبكوا لا كلام كويس ولا كلام جامد ولا حتى السلام ممكن يتفهم غلط اساسا
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



هههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى اوى كلمتك دى كمان بتضرب...
ايه ياسيزار انت متعرفش ان الضرب اكتر حاجة بتجيب نتيجة :t30:
مفيس حاجة بتعجبكوا.....
ماشى يا سيدى شكرا بس انا اعتقد ان المرأة دى مخلوق زيها زيك 
مش اقل درجة منك..ولا ايه رايك ؟
شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> حمد الله على السلامة
> العفريت الحريمى وصل
> اهلااااااااااااااااااااا
> بصى يا مرمر
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسلمك يا يوحنا ياخويا 
هو العفريت الحريمى موجود هو حد قالك انه مشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ماتييجى تصليلى انت وخلاص مانت بقيت مبارك بقى ياعم 
وعايز كمان ابونا يضربنى...
ماشى يا يوحنا انا هسامحك ولا كأنى شفت الكلام ده 
زى بعضه انت شكلك غلبان ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> عجبتنى اوى كلمتك دى كمان بتضرب...
> ايه ياسيزار انت متعرفش ان الضرب اكتر حاجة بتجيب نتيجة :t30:
> مفيس حاجة بتعجبكوا.....
> ...



---------------------------------------------
معلش يامرمر محتاجه تقرائى كتير عن المرأه  لان المرأه مليانه دفء واحساس ومشاعر استحاله ما تحس ابدا بجوزها على الاقل ولو جوزها قبل الضرب ب البرتقاله يبقى الحق عليه هو معرفش يربيها كويس بمعنى تحترمه ويحترمها عشان المراه ليها مشاعر واحاسيس زى ما قولتى انتى زيك زيها 

وخليكى فى مشوار المراه المسترجله يابنتى خافى على نفسك هتقلب بجد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالى يا يوحنا ادى زعيمه الحزب النسائى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياسيزار 
بس لو انا ماشية فى مشوار المرأة المسترجلة على كلامك 
ده يبقى نتيجة لسى السيد وأكيد انت فاكر الموضوع ده
ههههههههههههههههه
بس خالى بالك مش معنى ان المراة حنينة زى ماقلت 
انها تبقى عبيطة...
فى فرق كبير اوى بين الحنية والعبط 
وبصراحة بينى وبينك الرجالة مش عايزين غير كده
ربنا يسهلهم
وبعدين الراجل معرفش يلقط البرتقاله فجت فى وشه ايه ذنب الست بقى 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

أيه يا مرمر انتى ها تقلقينى منك ليه فينا من الضرب

هي بتبتدى بالضرب و بعد كدة ترسى على التغليف الآلى يا معلم

ساطور وربع كيلو كياس لكل مواطن قصدى زوج

وربنا يجعل كلامنا حنين أوى جدا خالص على معاليكوا


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى ياسيزار
> بس لو انا ماشية فى مشوار المرأة المسترجلة على كلامك
> ده يبقى نتيجة لسى السيد وأكيد انت فاكر الموضوع ده
> ...



*******************************************
:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat:

ومين قلك انه الله يسهلوا دا الله يباركله دا كان بيرمى نفسه فى التهلكه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى بالك ندى اجازه للحب والاحساسات والمشاعر وبقولك اهو اوعى تغيرى اسلوبك كدا بجد خليكى كدا وبقى شوفى النتيجه ........هههههههه هقبلك فى سى السيد سنه 2080 وتقولى يارتنى سمعت كلام الحزب ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



adryano قال:


> أيه يا مرمر انتى ها تقلقينى منك ليه فينا من الضرب
> 
> هي بتبتدى بالضرب و بعد كدة ترسى على التغليف الآلى يا معلم
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخفش انا مش بضرب ولا حاجة
بس بردوا الواحد مش ضامن نفسه 
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## mena2222 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

*انتى مستقوية على الولاد لية يا مرمر 

دا احنا غلابة 

ولو فضلتوا كدة 

مفيش ولاد هتتجوزكوا *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا مينا 
وبعدين ايه مستقوية دى هو انا ماسكة لكم عصاية ولا ايه 
وبعدين مين قالك اننا عايزين نتجوز اساسا 
ومالها الرهبنة بس هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

*اديرة الراهبات اعلنت استكفائها عن البنات الجدد 
بفضل مشاركات و موضوعات الأخت المباركه مرمر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هتحصلوا جواز ولا هتحصلوا اديرة 
خليكوا كده و خلوا مرمر تنفعكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*:beee::beee:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ايه ده يا يوحنا....
من اول يوم ليك فى العضوية المباركة تعمل فيا كده
ماشى ماشى 
ربنا قادر على كل شىء 
مرمر هتنفعهم طبعا يا يوحنا اخلع منها انت بس 
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ايه ده هى جت فيكى 
لا مؤخذة كنت فاكرك مرمر
ههههههههههههههه
:beee::beee:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ماشى ماشى يا يوحنا 
وبعدين هو انت مش لابس النظارة ولا ايه ​


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

برافو يا مرمر انك بتعرفيهم اساس الحياة الزوجية

هما اكيد هياخدوا وقت على ما يفوقوا من ايام سى السيد بتاعهم دى

بس دى الواقع الى لازم يعرفوة

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *اديرة الراهبات اعلنت استكفائها عن البنات الجدد
> بفضل مشاركات و موضوعات الأخت المباركه مرمر
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا هتحصلوا جواز ولا هتحصلوا اديرة
> ...



*********************************************

بصراحه مالكش حل حقيقى نفسى اعرف كلامك حكم وموزون يتحط على الجرح يطيب يابنى دماغك دى خساره والله فى البلد تعرف 
كل ما يكون الانسان متميز الدنيا بتبقى على دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااغه صدقنى
ربنا كبير 
------------------------------
وبغنيلك 
شعليلها شعليلها ولعها ولعها هههههههههههههههه
سيزووووووووووووو حبيبك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

واضح انك بتحبنى قوى يا سيزوووووووووو
و عاوز تخدمنى بأى شكل 
عالعموم ربنا يستر 
ما هى الحرب دى اخرتها انا عارفها كويس




هيعلقونا انا وانت على باب المنتدى






عارف ليه 



هيقولوا ان البنات طفشوا من المنتدى بسببنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يا باشا
:beee:​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

لا ب العكس اعمل نفسك ميت ماحدش واخد با له هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا
اوكى يابطل الجهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

حلوة يا سيزوووووووووو

بس بطل الجهاد مرة واحدة 
انت للدرجة دى مستعجل على نهايتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

أيوة يا كيكى طبعا مانا لازم اعرفهم نفسهم 
هو انا بلعب ولا ايه هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ههههههههههههههههههه
برافو يا يوحنا
عجبتنى اوى بأنك عارف نهايتك تكون ايه هههههههههههههههههه
وبردوا لسه مصر انك تكمل 
هى دى الرجالة بجد....
برافو يا يوحنا ربنا يكتر من أمثالك يابنى ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> برافو يا يوحنا
> عجبتنى اوى بأنك عارف نهايتك تكون ايه هههههههههههههههههه
> وبردوا لسه مصر انك تكمل
> ...




اى خدمة يا مرمر علشان تعرفوا احنا غلابة ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسييييييييييييييييييى 
على كل التعليقات اللذيذة​ 
:gun::budo:​


----------



## adryano (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

الحمد لله انا مش معاهم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اساسات جامدة فعلآ

الله يكون فى عون الراجل اللى هايتجوز زى الست دى


----------



## asula (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه بس انتي ضلمتيها للمراة هي لسانها مش هالطول وانما اطلول
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي على الموضوع 
بس ها الرجل مش قاصر يعني هو كمان يعمل مصايب 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



adryano قال:


> الحمد لله انا مش معاهم



ههههههههههههههههه
انت مش مع مين بالظبط....
الواحد كده هيفهم غلط ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اساسات جامدة فعلآ
> 
> الله يكون فى عون الراجل اللى هايتجوز زى الست دى



هههههههههههههههههههه
أبقى صلى له بقى يا فراشة 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



asula قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه بس انتي ضلمتيها للمراة هي لسانها مش هالطول وانما اطلول
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلمي على الموضوع
> بس ها الرجل مش قاصر يعني هو كمان يعمل مصايب
> ههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة مانا عارفة ان لسانها اطول من كده
بس محبتش ان الرجاله يتخضوا وخصوصا اللى لسه مدخلوش دنيا هههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## maria123 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

ههههههه
حياة لذيذة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



maria123 قال:


> ههههههه
> حياة لذيذة



ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## noraa (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*

يا مرمر راعى ان انتى كدة بتوقفى حال  نصف مليون  بنت  موجودين معانا دلوقتى  بصى اتاكدى الاول ان كل اللى فى المنتدى اتجوز وبعدين قولى مطفشيش العرسان


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أساس الحياة الزوجية بين الرجل والمرأة...وبالصور كمان*



noraa قال:


> يا مرمر راعى ان انتى كدة بتوقفى حال  نصف مليون  بنت  موجودين معانا دلوقتى  بصى اتاكدى الاول ان كل اللى فى المنتدى اتجوز وبعدين قولى مطفشيش العرسان



ههههههههههههههههه
أناااا :smil8: يابنتى ده انا بهدد الرجاله 
علشان يخافوا منكم 
العرسان... موجودين أؤمرينى انتى بس وأنا اجيبلك 
هههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------

